# جهاز الفتلة الكهربائي إزالة الشعر بالخيط الجديد من نوعه والحصري لدينا فقط



## شركة العصرية (9 سبتمبر 2011)

​بسم الله الرحمــــــــــن الرحـيـــــــــم​اختي الكريمة...,

وفري وقتك ومالك وجهدك مع هذا الجهاز المذهل الذي يختصر عليك الكثير من الجهد والمال

اقدم لكم جهاز الفتلة الكهربائي (إزالة الشعر بالخيط) الجديد من نوعه والحصري لدينا فقط
عند شرائك جهاز الفتلة الكهربائي لاتحتاجين لعمل الفتلة بالخيط خارج المنزل
و تستطعين عمل ذلك في منزلك بكل سهولة وفي أي وقت تحبين وبنتائج مذهلة
بدون شمع
بدون شفرة
بدون كريمات

ازالة الشعر بالخيط وبسرعة عالية وراحة تامة 
لجميع أماكن الجسم بمافي ذلك الاماكن الحساسة​
al-zawawi.blogspot.com​​يتوفر مع الجهاز بكرة خيوط مثل الخيط اللي طالع بالصورة بحيث بإمكانك
تغيير الخيط بأي وقت أوعند استخدام شخص أخر للجهاز 
وطريقة تغييرالخيط موضحة مع الجهاز
يزيل شعر الوجه 
يزيل الشعر من جذوره مع ازالة القشور لتحصلي على نعومة فائقة

من مميزاته بعد التجربة
لايوجد الم يذكر عند استخدامه
عند ظهور الشعر للمرة الثانية يظهر خفيفا عن المرة السابقة بشكل ملحوظ

الجهاز يعمل على فولت 220 و 110 

الجهاز عالي الجودة صناعة تايوان 100% وليس صيني

السعر 350 ريال سعودي شامل للشحن

ولا يعتبر غالي قدر ماهو توفير لك لانك بدون الجهاز ولو حسبتي 14 مشوار للمشغل بتصرفين نفس سعر الجهاز يعني لو افترضنا سويتي كل شهر فتلة لوجهك بتدفعين نفس سعر الجهاز وأكثر
وطبعا بتصرفين اكثر لانك بالتأكيد بتسوين فتلة اكثر من 14 مرة

هنا فيديو يوضح طريقة وضع الخيط والاستخدام
http://youtu.be/DQYIfcsxblA

التوصيل مجاني

"مجرب" مئة في المئة

والتجربة خير برهان

للاستفسار والطلب بأي وقت الاتصال على رقم الجوال
00966558871701
من داخل او من خارج السعودية
او زوروا موقعي​al-zawawi.blogspot.com​
 الأستاذ عبد الحميد الزواوي
-------------------
هاتف رقم 00966558871701
رقم الحساب /بنك الراجحى/
392608010173686
-----------------


ملاحظة / الجهاز مناسب جدا للعرائس وأصحاب المشاغل​​اسعارنا لا تقبل المنافسه فنحن نتميز دائماً عن غيروناً بالخبره واتقان ما نقدمه لكم​لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا​al-zawawi.blogspot.com​تنبيه هام
للاخوه والاخوات 
احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري
وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين 
مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية​تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا

​

http://marketssabaya.blogspot.com​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جهاز الفتلة الكهربائي إزالة الشعر بالخيط الجديد من نوعه والحصري لدينا فقط*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جهاز الفتلة الكهربائي إزالة الشعر بالخيط الجديد من نوعه والحصري لدينا فقط*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...​


----------

